# Troy Jensen photoshoots (w/Kim Kardashian, Nicole Scherzinger, models)



## florabundance (May 13, 2008)

I just love this man's use of make up, and the way he photographs is so amazing and striking. I'm a big fan, so i thought i'd share..

Models:


*




*


















Kim Kardashian

*








*












Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## mistella (May 13, 2008)

the first pic is amazing!


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2008)

He likes 'em exotic girls, don't he?


----------



## florabundance (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_He likes 'em exotic girls, don't he?_

 
I wont even lie, thats mostly his appeal to me. I get so tired of seeing the Eastern European model look which is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## xShoegal (May 19, 2008)

I really like the third picture of Kim mostl.
Her lashes look waaaaaaayyy too dramatic!


----------



## User67 (May 20, 2008)

Beauitiful pictures, especially of Kim. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------

